

Why your organization hates DevOps and won’t implement it this year (again) - theotown
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/why-your-organization-hates-devops-and-wont-implement-it-this-year-again/

======
theotown
Even though there is tons of evidence suggesting that DevOps is clearly
advantageous over the traditional approach to releases, it seems like
organization just like to say they'll implement DevOps "next year"...

